# Koi mit Bauch?



## olli74 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Koi Gemeinde. 
Ich habe 2 kleine Koi seit 2 Jahren bei den ich beobachte das sie einen dicken Bauch bekommen. Sie sind munter, schwimmen fröhlich umher und fressen gut. Weiterhin habe ich im Frühjahr einen Koi von einer Teich Auflösung (sollte entsorgt werden) bekommen bei den auch schon ein Bauch Ansatz zu sehen ist. Gefüttert wird einmal täglich wenig. Die letzten Jahre mit Koifutter aus dem Baumarkt. Seit diesem Jahr mit Takazumi Mix.
Habt ihr eine Idee was da nicht richtig ist. 
  
MfG  Olli.


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo, würde mal Behaupten,  das es an der zur Verfügung stehenden Wasserfäche lig,

Fische haben nicht genug Bewertungsfreiheit, und setzen dardurch Bauch an,

wie bei uns Menschen ( nur der Mensch ,kann meist an seiner Situation selbst etwas ändern )

Deine Fisch leider nicht !


----------



## olli74 (15. Mai 2015)

Meinst du? Sie bewegen sich aber viel.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ja nicht der Koi-Spezi, aber könnte es eventuell sein, dass es sich um Mädchen handelt, die Laich angesetzt haben?


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2015)

Glaube ich er nicht, wie  olli74 schreibt zwei kleine Koi, seit 2Jahren, jetzt Stelle sich die Frage

sind die erst 2 Jahre  ?

Auch Koi Rogner sind ( sollten ) er Schlank sein , diese Form von Karpfenpuckel ist bei unseren

heimischen  Kapfen( Teichwirtschaft) nomal .

Jedoch in Flüssen und Bechen, ist( er  die Wildform gegeben), durch mehr Bewegung 

kommt es zu einer anderen Körperform.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Olli!
Ich halte eher die Meinung von  Christine für angebracht. Habe selber so kleine 3 Jährige, den einen habe ich Paul getauft, aber wenn ich mir den so anschaue (er wird auch immer dicker); werde ich ihn in Pauline umtaufen müssen.

Ach Gerd, den Home-Trainer für Fische gibt es auch, das Zauberwort heißt Gegenstromanlage! .......Hauptsache sie kommen nicht außer Atem!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## olli74 (15. Mai 2015)

Die zwei kleinen haben wir vor 2 Jahren als kleine Koi gekauft. Dieses Phänomen ist bei meinen 3 großen Koi auch nicht zu beobachten.


----------



## olli74 (15. Mai 2015)

Ja wenn es aber Mädchen sind und nicht laichen können platzen die dann irgendwann? 
Ich dachte wenn keine Möglichkeit zum Laichen da ist werden keine Eier gebildet. Mein großes Weibchen ist fast 45cm und auch nicht dick.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2015)

Mein großes Weibchen ist ca. 65cm, 9 Jahre alt und hat auch noch nie abgeleicht.
Dieses Jahr gibt es aber mehr Kuschler, Animateure sprich Kerle .....ein Wasserwechsel zu richtigen Zeit .....mal sehen.

Ron!


----------



## olli74 (15. Mai 2015)

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück.


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2015)

Nach meinem wisssen,
sind Koi ( Milcher ) erst ab dem 2 Lebensjahr Geschlechtsreif,

(Rogner) dagegen erst ab dem 4 Lebensjahr.

Ach Gerd, den Home-Trainer für Fische gibt es auch, das Zauberwort heißt Gegenstromanlage! .......Hauptsache sie kommen nicht außer Atem!

Gruß Ron

Wäre vielleicht eine alternative für olli 74 .seine Koi ?


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2015)

Und Goldfische im selben Teich sind auch ein schlechtes Omen.
Dieses Jahr gibt es 4 geschlechtsreife Herren und zwei Damen.
Klappt es wieder nicht, werden wohl die Goldfische ausziehen.

Ron!


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Und Goldfische im selben Teich sind auch ein schlechtes Omen.
> Dieses Jahr gibt es 4 geschlechtsreife Herren und zwei Damen.
> Klappt es wieder nicht, werden wohl die Goldfische ausziehen.
> 
> Ron!



Denen  habe ich schon vor Jahren die Umzugs Kisten  gepackt .


----------



## olli74 (15. Mai 2015)

Da habe ich auch welche drin. Sie wuseln munter zwischen den Koi rum.


----------



## Lyliana (15. Mai 2015)

Vertragen Goldfische und Kois sich nicht?


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2015)

Doch Mandy, aber mit laichen ist schlecht.

Ron!


----------



## olli74 (16. Mai 2015)

Also meine Goldfische haben dieses Jahr wie die verrückten gelaicht. Den Koi hat es gefallen. Sie schwammen brav hinterher und lutschten den Laich auf. 
Schönes Wochenende 
Olli


----------



## Lyliana (16. Mai 2015)

Ah okay.
Ja gut .... da spar ich mir dann die Antibabyfischpille.


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2015)

olli74 schrieb:


> Ja wenn es aber Mädchen sind und nicht laichen können platzen die dann irgendwann?



Soviel ich weiß, können die den Laich auch zurückbilden, wenn das nicht klappt, gibts ne Laichverhärtung und sie können sterben .


----------



## olli74 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich werde es weiter beobachten. Ich habe jetzt das Futter von Baumarkt auf Marken Futter umgestellt. Am Ende ist das besser für die Fische. Ich muss aber beobachten das die großen Koi langsamer und vorsichtiger beim Fressen sind und die Kleinen dadurch mehr fressen. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich dieses Problem umgehen kann? 
Schönen Sonntag euch.


----------

